# Selenotypus Sp 3 (Carbine/Goddess?)



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi there, 

Recently a Selenotypus Sp “Goddess” came up during a bid and I just love it’s sp name as well as was waiting for the right time to add an adult female into my collection. 

After doing some research and looking around, it seems that S “Goddess” is synonymous with Sp 3 or “Carbine” but I’m not too sure. 

My purpose here today is to gather as much husbandry information about this species before she arrives. 

Since she is an adult, I was thinking of housing her in an exo terra (not sure about the size yet because I’ve yet to hear from the seller about her size) but some people were saying that they burrow quite a bit and would be happier with deep substrate. Is that true? If so an exo terra may not be that appropriate and I will have to find another glass enclosure for her to display. 

Anything on humidity, level of substrate, temperature, temperament of this sp would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 29, 2019)

Knowledge on Aussie Theraphosids is limited here due to the export ban Australia has in place. There are some Aussie keepers though, I'll tag them for you  
@Dennis Nedry @RezonantVoid @jigalojey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

There are new Selenotypus forms coming out every week I swear. "Goddess" I believe is a bit fluffier than the others from memory, Carbine I haven't heard much about. Selenotypus have pretty general care, moist substrate as slings and slightly dryer as adults as they are an arid zone species. They love to dig, so give them at least 10+cm of substrate, and leave a water dish in since the substrate will be a bit dryer.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is my S.Wallace setup, it was alot prettier before she destroyed it. Exo Terra is a bit excessive as they are smaller than Phlogius. For temperature, if you feel comfortable than so does your T. Anything over 36°c starts getting dangerous, about 25-27° is good. Humidity isn't too important for this species, if the bottom 5cm of substrate has a light film of condensation and the top appears no quite fully dry, that's perfect. Hopefully this helps a bit, Selenotypus are definitely worth keeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

Also @Rhino1 is another good Aussie keeper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> There are new Selenotypus forms coming out every week I swear. "Goddess" I believe is a bit fluffier than the others from memory, Carbine I haven't heard much about. Selenotypus have pretty general care, moist substrate as slings and slightly dryer as adults as they are an arid zone species. They love to dig, so give them at least 10+cm of substrate, and leave a water dish in since the substrate will be a bit dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again RezonantVoid! Especially on the husbandry tips. I will definitely be looking out for some other type of glass enclosure then.


----------



## Rhino1 (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Also @Rhino1 is another good Aussie keeper


Aw shucks, your making me blush.

Sp3, sp2 and 4 should all be very pretty, light, straw coloured T's I've seen some which are almost white looking compared to other selonotypus,  of the 67 slings I've bought this season I have 8 sp3's which so far look identical to my sp2s sp4s and the banana/yellows that I have here and seem to be very slow growing.
Husbandry is the same as any other selonotypus species, keep them a bit more drier than your phlogiellus. I will be very happy when we have better classifications in place and less ridiculous names floating around.

Any of the small python hatchling enclosures are great as displays for our Ts this one here is 20x20cm and 12cm high, made by reptizoo and is a glass cube with sliding screen top and a little trap door to drop crickets in, it was set up for phlogius and looked like this.


But 12 months later doesn't look like this anymore, everything is webbed like the Dickens from top to bottom.
Make sure you share photos of the new edition, always exciting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Aw shucks, your making me blush.
> 
> Sp3, sp2 and 4 should all be very pretty, light, straw coloured T's I've seen some which are almost white looking compared to other selonotypus,  of the 67 slings I've bought this season I have 8 sp3's which so far look identical to my sp2s sp4s and the banana/yellows that I have here and seem to be very slow growing.
> Husbandry is the same as any other selonotypus species, keep them a bit more drier than your phlogiellus. I will be very happy when we have better classifications in place and less ridiculous names floating around.
> ...


Hooooooly shit. That’s a beautiful set up!!! Thanks Rhino1. I always can count on you and RezonantVoid to give me some good info. I too wish that Aussie Ts were more studied and has better classifications. It really is all a blur to people who are new to the hobby. I’ll definitely go check out the enclosure you recommended!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ok cheers, I've seen the way you go about things and your on the ball. I wish I had joined this forum years ago, I love it on here (and makes me feel less of a weirdo too)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 29, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> I will be very happy when we have better classifications in place and less ridiculous names floating around..


Good to know that's a problem over there too. 

Are the temperaments the same among the Selenotypus species? I don't know a lot about Australian species except that they're quite temperamental and burrow a lot.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Good to know that's a problem over there too.
> 
> Are the temperaments the same among the Selenotypus species? I don't know a lot about Australian species except that they're quite temperamental and burrow a lot.


I think that has probably come from someone overseas keeping P.Crassipes and saying "this T digs alot and is aggressive. All Aussie T's must be the same!". Phlogius are more bolty than aggressive and terrestrial, Selenotholus are just little balls of hatred and burrow, Coremiocnemis are shy and kinda burrow a bit, and Selenotypus are generally a really easy going genus that likes to dig. I reccomend them as a starter genus for that reason, but the fact they grow 4x slower than the others puts new keepers off I think. Think of them as a laid back pterinochilus. The hobby forms are just rediculous, there's Selenotypus sp. "Banana" and "Shaggy dog". The best looking one is "sp. Champagne Robustus"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I think that has probably come from someone overseas keeping P.Crassipes and saying "this T digs alot and is aggressive. All Aussie T's must be the same!". Phlogius are more bolty than aggressive and terrestrial, Selenotholus are just little balls of hatred and burrow, Coremiocnemis are shy and kinda burrow a bit, and Selenotypus are generally a really easy going genus that likes to dig. I reccomend them as a starter genus for that reason, but the fact they grow 4x slower than the others puts new keepers off I think. Think of them as a laid back pterinochilus. The hobby forms are just rediculous, there's Selenotypus sp. "Banana" and "Shaggy dog". The best looking one is "sp. Champagne Robustus"


'Shaggy dog'?? Wow. And I thought 'Salmon Pink Birdeater' was poorly thought out... 

Thanks for the info, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> 'Shaggy dog'?? Wow. And I thought 'Salmon Pink Birdeater' was poorly thought out...
> 
> Thanks for the info, appreciate it!


Yea haha I just call them Long Hair form instead. Their common name is Featherlegged tarantulas because legs 5-8 are covered in fluffy hairs while legs 1-4 are less hairy. @Bigblackdog has a good photo thread of his "sp. Gemfields" where you see what I mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Ok cheers, I've seen the way you go about things and your on the ball. I wish I had joined this forum years ago, I love it on here (and makes me feel less of a weirdo too)


I’ll take that as a compliment! I’m glad to have you guys around for advice and knowledge as well. By the way, where did you get your Reptizoo enclosure from?


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I think that has probably come from someone overseas keeping P.Crassipes and saying "this T digs alot and is aggressive. All Aussie T's must be the same!". Phlogius are more bolty than aggressive and terrestrial, Selenotholus are just little balls of hatred and burrow, Coremiocnemis are shy and kinda burrow a bit, and Selenotypus are generally a really easy going genus that likes to dig. I reccomend them as a starter genus for that reason, but the fact they grow 4x slower than the others puts new keepers off I think. Think of them as a laid back pterinochilus. The hobby forms are just rediculous, there's Selenotypus sp. "Banana" and "Shaggy dog". The best looking one is "sp. Champagne Robustus"


Selenotholus are balls of hate Funniest shit ever! Can’t wait for my Kotzman to be like this. It’s just a teeny tiny little sling now.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

@Oompoofishy at the very least, they are quite small as adults so luckily they can captured reasonably easy if they launch out of their enclosure from the sheer anger of having a cricket added

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> @Oompoofishy at the very least, they are quite small as adults so luckily they can captured reasonably easy if they launch out of their enclosure from the sheer anger of having a cricket added


When you say quite small, how does that look like? Do the sp within the same genus grow to about the same sizes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

Oompoofishy said:


> When you say quite small, how does that look like? Do the sp within the same genus grow to about the same sizes?


I'd say a maximum of 10cm DLS, my adult female has molted twice and not put on any size. I think there's only 2 know species in the genus, I can't remember the other one's name but both are fairly small I think. Their appearance is basically like Selenotypus except with lots of hair on all their legs.






They kept pretty much identically to Selenotypus

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Oompoofishy (Mar 29, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I'd say a maximum of 10cm DLS, my adult female has molted twice and not put on any size. I think there's only 2 know species in the genus, I can't remember the other one's name but both are fairly small I think. Their appearance is basically like Selenotypus except with lots of hair on all their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s beautiful!! S Kotzman was really the first T I came across when I was in Melbourne and it was really the first T that started everything Fiesty little things! So the S sp3 would be roughly about the same size?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2019)

Oompoofishy said:


> She’s beautiful!! S Kotzman was really the first T I came across when I was in Melbourne and it was really the first T that started everything Fiesty little things! So the S sp3 would be roughly about the same size?


Probably a few centimetres longer diagonal legspan since the have really long back legs, but the body would likely be similar or a few mil longer. That's provided she's coming at full size though. They take something like 4 years to reach max size

Reactions: Like 1


----------

